# Acid reflux



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

What do people do for this? I don't get it as often any more but when i do it fvcking kills and i have it at the moment.

Gaviscon does bugger all and so does milk,any other ideas please?


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Go see your doctor for prescription of omeprazole, did the job for me


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Have some omeprazole right here because my missus suffers from hyitus hernia,will give that a go,thank you


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

r1234 said:


> Go see your doctor for prescription of omeprazole, did the job for me


X2! Or failing that, ranitadine.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

Zantax. Never tried it myself but I've been told a spoon of vinegar works.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

r1234 said:


> Go see your doctor for prescription of omeprazole, did the job for me





Monkey skeleton said:


> X2! Or failing that, ranitadine.


The omeprazole did the trick just fine. Will have to go get some as cant carry on having hers,lol.

Thank you


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Have some omeprazole right here because my missus suffers from hyitus hernia,will give that a go,thank you


same here my bird got hyitus i take here pills .they dont work right away tho .i find they take an hour or so to work but when i take one i dont seem to get acid for about 2 days..


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I suffer with this terribly. Omeprazole and lansaprazole did Nothing for me even at Max dose. I now take esemoprazole and ranitidine which is good most of the time.

Feel.your pain man. Bloody horrific


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Op are you on Tren by any chance ? Tren without mast gives me horrible horrible acid reflux can hardly keep food down.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Op are you on Tren by any chance ? Tren without mast gives me horrible horrible acid reflux can hardly keep food down.


No don't take anything like that at all mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No don't take anything like that at all mate.


Hmmm been eating alot of strong food spicey food and alot of dairy the last month or so?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you have a hiatus hernia or an ulcer? If not what's you diet like in respect of macros and rich or spicy foods... also are you bulking? Often diet can be a big part of the problem if there isn't an obvious primary cause.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

omeprazole cures cancer lol that **** does everything my dad uses it for same reason, we also use tumz from asda helps me a great deal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What do people do for this? I don't get it as often any more but when i do it fvcking kills and i have it at the moment.
> 
> Gaviscon does bugger all and so does milk,any other ideas please?


The reflux valve can be weakened by leg press/squat,ensure correct breathing,i had this or years,fookin horrible.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply lads,fell asleep.



LER said:


> same here my bird got hyitus i take here pills .they dont work right away tho .i find they take an hour or so to work but when i take one i dont seem to get acid for about 2 days..


Hopefully that will be the case with me,id rather get it a few small times compared to what I get it now. When it first hits me,it feels like I'm having a heart attack,lol



robc1985 said:


> I suffer with this terribly. Omeprazole and lansaprazole did Nothing for me even at Max dose. I now take esemoprazole and ranitidine which is good most of the time.
> 
> Feel.your pain man. Bloody horrific


I'll keep the other two in mind as well then fella if I see that the omeprazole starts losing its effect at any point,yeah it is horrible. We can take all sorts of pain but a bit of acid trying to escape and criples us,lol



infernal0988 said:


> Hmmm been eating alot of strong food spicey food and alot of dairy the last month or so?


No fella,not had any spicy food for yonks and dairy only a glass of milk with my breakfast. Not had any red wine either which I find personally is another instigator which does it.whenever I've got it I've always gone back 24h with my meals to see if I can find a specific thing that could cause it but comes of nothing,everything ive ever had is somethng ive had millions of times before.



dtlv said:


> Do you have a hiatus hernia or an ulcer? If not what's you diet like in respect of macros and rich or spicy foods... also are you bulking? Often diet can be a big part of the problem if there isn't an obvious primary cause.


No,got neither a hiatus hernia or an ulcer. At the moment I'm dieting so rich and spicy foods are really low on the menu at the moment. anything that can cause it from milk,orange juice to spicy food is something I've always made sure I dont have much of because i know it can cause it.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

biglbs said:


> The reflux valve can be weakened by leg press/squat,ensure correct breathing,i had this or years,fookin horrible.


I remember when we went to QMC for my missus to have her hiatus hernia explained doctor said that there as well,basically wind pushing the valve up the oisophagus and loosening it can cause hiatus hernia.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Nexium tablets are the best for this, and stomach bloating


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Omeprazole I have to take daily, if I don't by 4pm get terrible acid reflux. And cut out spicy foods etc.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I remember when we went to QMC for my missus to have her hiatus hernia explained doctor said that there as well,basically wind pushing the valve up the oisophagus and loosening it can cause hiatus hernia.


Spot on


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Spot on


Another thing that can cause it is if you're over weight and the stomach pushes up the oisophagus.

One thing my missus found calms it down a bit is peppermint,although I've not found that helps with acid.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Another thing that can cause it is if you're over weight and the stomach pushes up the oisophagus.
> 
> One thing my missus found calms it down a bit is peppermint,although I've not found that helps with acid.


I recon there aint much to stop the pressure built up when you lift,unless breathing is spot on,it stopped mine,imagine the pressure built up,it is immense


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No,got neither a hiatus hernia or an ulcer. At the moment I'm dieting so rich and spicy foods are really low on the menu at the moment. anything that can cause it from milk,orange juice to spicy food is something I've always made sure I dont have much of because i know it can cause it.


Are you low carb or high fat/protein dieting by any chance?

I was involved in doing the data on a huge study on GERD (gastro esophageal reflux disorder) a few years back where we collated data from around 70 thousand sufferers over five countries, and the common dietay themes (where there was no primary cause such as ulcer, hernia, post operative or medications which inhibit the contractile ability of the esophageal sphincter muscle) where over eating, spicy food, certain specific foods (can't remember the list but peppermint was one of the worst), and low carb diets, high fat diets, and higher than average protein intakes.

On a personal level the only time I've ever had heartburn have been the occasions I've tried keto diets, or after high fat meals - I seem to have an upper tolerance for about 15g fat in a meal, anything higher and within 1-2 hours heartburn is guaranteed. None of the other factors seem to have any affect for me.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Are you low carb or high fat/protein dieting by any chance?
> 
> I was involved in doing the data on a huge study on GERD (gastro esophageal reflux disorder) a few years back where we collated data from around 70 thousand sufferers over five countries, and the common dietay themes (where there was no primary cause such as ulcer, hernia, post operative or medications which inhibit the contractile ability of the esophageal sphincter muscle) where over eating, spicy food, certain specific foods (can't remember the list but peppermint was one of the worst), and low carb diets, high fat diets, and higher than average protein intakes.
> 
> On a personal level the only time I've ever had heartburn have been the occasions I've tried keto diets, or after high fat meals - I seem to have an upper tolerance for about 15g fat in a meal, anything higher and within 1-2 hours heartburn is guaranteed. None of the other factors seem to have any affect for me.


funny you should say that, I am on a low carb, high good fats and protein diet at the moment,how would you alter that? Would you recommend lowering the protein intake and upping good fats or carbs?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> funny you should say that, I am on a low carb, high good fats and protein diet at the moment,how would you alter that? Would you recommend lowering the protein intake and upping good fats or carbs?


Well fats and proteins need and stimulate a greater amount of acid production in the gut, as its required for digestion of those macros more so than for carbs (which are more digested by enzymes and bacteria), so the solution might be to up the carbs a little and lower the fats and protein.

My guess is that higher acid production due to diet plus a weak sphincter is a common cause of acid reflux, but that's just my guess.

If however you are carb sensitive and have a real issue with carbs and you really don't want to do this then you could try eating smaller meals more frequently - that way less acid is produced with each feed, so (in theory) each meal might no longer produce an amount of acid that gives you reflux issues.

You could also try combining swapping some fats/protein out for unprocessed fibrous carbs with changing your meal sizes.

For me personally (this may not be the case for you) it's saturated fats that cause the worst issue, so maybe try swapping those out first.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You need a PPI pure and simple as most of the guys have said. I have been on Lansoprasole for years now and 95% of days I am fine. Before that I was in agony every day. Drinking gaviscon like water and all sorts.

Its literally changed my life. You might get lucky and get a 3 months repeat prescription from your GP as you will probably be on them long term.

Omeprazole over the counter costs silly money. About £10 for a weeks supply


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Well fats and proteins need and stimulate a greater amount of acid production in the gut, as its required for digestion of those macros more so than for carbs (which are more digested by enzymes and bacteria), so the solution might be to up the carbs a little and lower the fats and protein.
> 
> My guess is that higher acid production due to diet plus a weak sphincter is a common cause of acid reflux, but that's just my guess.
> 
> ...


not carb sensitive so I will try the first recommendation of lowering protein and fats and upping carbs a bit. I'll eat more fruit to do that. If that fails then I'll try the smaller meals options,not as convenient but I'm sure I'll manage it somehow,Thank you.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> You need a PPI pure and simple as most of the guys have said. I have been on Lansoprasole for years now and 95% of days I am fine. Before that I was in agony every day. Drinking gaviscon like water and all sorts.
> 
> Its literally changed my life. You might get lucky and get a 3 months repeat prescription from your GP as you will probably be on them long term.
> 
> Omeprazole over the counter costs silly money. About £10 for a weeks supply


I can get Omeprazole quite cheap if my dad send it over from Greece,which is an option for me. I'll look into PPI a bit more though and its something I could recommend,thank you.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a hiatus hernia have had it for 15 years. i have to take omeprazole every morning, i get up at 6.30 and if i dont take it by 9 i will be throwing up stomach acid. i am on 40mg a day this is the maximum dosage you can take a day. if you suffer at night try raising the head of your bed a bit (stick a few books under it or a brick). they sell omeprazole at all day chemist cheaper than prescription. gaviscon cool is the only antacid that works for me. docs will only give you one month at a time and its £7.65 i think now.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@dtlv

As taking a PPI reduces stomach acid, does this mean that all food is not broken down & digested properly?

Is there anything that can aid the digestion, if that is the case?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

latblaster said:


> @dtlv
> 
> As taking a PPI reduces stomach acid, does this mean that all food is not broken down & digested properly?
> 
> Is there anything that can aid the digestion, if that is the case?


From what I understand there is no risk to protein absorption, but there is a small reduction of uptake of protein bound b vtiamins and minerals like iron.

From what I recall its nothing worth worrying about with a balanced diet and in people with normal ability to otherwise absorb those nutrients. I'll have to go hunting for studies to confirm though.

If concerned though a decent b vitamin and mineral supplement should be fine I'd think.


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

I try and avoid red wine and cider, seem to be the things which trigger acid reflux in me. It's a truly horrible sensation.


----------

